# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Προσάραξη δεξαμενοπλοίου YASMIN C στα Σελήνια

## helatros68

3 φωτογραφιες του δεξαμενοπλοιου YASMIN C στα Σεληνια στις 24.1.2009 υστερα απο τους ισχυρους νοτιαδες.

----------


## hayabusa

υπάρχει καμια πληροφορία σχετικά με το πώς συνέβη η προσάραξη ;

----------


## alkiviadis

> υπάρχει καμια πληροφορία σχετικά με το πώς συνέβη η προσάραξη ;


Afou sou leei....isxuroi notiades..  :Wink:

----------

